# First Nigerian Dwarf



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Last September we sold our Nubian herd in hopes of being able to travel a bit. One trip to Kentucky solved the travel problem, and now we're buying goats again. Nigerian Dwarf this time around. Meet BillyBob, the first of our new goat family. He's 8 weeks old. He'll be a lot happier when we find him a girlfriend, as he's all alone out there for now. Hope to find a doeling within a day or two.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You just made my heart happy! I'm so glad you tried traveling and even gladder that you have more goats!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, he looks great! Congrats on the first addition to your new herd!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

The trip to Kentucky was enough to break us of the habit. Now my wife is looking for goats on Craigslist to keep me from booking more trips.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Congratulations, Billy Bob is a handsome boy!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Aww Awesome


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Love him!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome back home to goats! LOL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He is a nice looking boy! Glad you are back into goats!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Didn't want to choose the Caribbean instead of Kentucky? Lol.

I am not a travel person. Sure, with goats it makes it super difficult -- but anything more than a weekend away and I'm ready to be back home.

We have had a dog and a cat in our household long before goats -- travel has never been easy, and never will be. That's just life with animals.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

We just put down a deposit on two ND doelings, 4 weeks old. Guess BillyBob will be lonely for another couple of weeks.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Ooh. Can't wait to meet them! BillyBob is gonna be so happy when he's got some doe friends!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Didn't want to choose the Caribbean instead of Kentucky? Lol.


We have friends in Kentucky that we wanted to visit, so we hauled the camper up there. That was the crux of the problem. Bad road, bad campsite, heavy rain and overflowing dump station combined to make it a memorable (if not so enjoyable) trip.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

He’s a cutie! Kentucky is on my bucket list I hope you enjoyed it. We have horses dog and goats and we love to take small trips no longer then a few days. I have a gal who babysit for me when my girls were growing up and she grew up on a farm. She stays here and takes care of our animals and is very trustworthy. She is worth it! She even washed her bedding and makes the bed when she leaves. She’s priceless to us


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a Northeast Texas chapter of Goat Owners Anonymous? I need to find one and join quickly. After putting down a deposit on two doelings yesterday for pickup in two weeks, I was bothered by BillyBob's crying. That prompted me to start looking for an adult doe I could put out there to keep him company. Long story short, I bought TWO adult does because the owner wouldn't separate them. So in two weeks I'll have FOUR does and a buck.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Maybe start your own chapter :heehee:. You have picked up on goat math pretty well. Gold star and smiley face stickers for you. Seriously though, congratulations on being able to grow a herd again.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty girls! Congrats! Bet Billybob is very happy now that he's got some friends.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It looks like you have good goat addition skills, the multiplication will come on it's own.lol As you well know!
Pretty does for Billy Bob.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

olfart said:


> The trip to Kentucky was enough to break us of the habit. Now my wife is looking for goats on Craigslist to keep me from booking more trips.


Uh oh:ahh: If your wife is anything like me she'll be on craigslist everyday looking at goats.(rofl) I've had two sleepless nights worriedabout 2 little pygmy does I found. I called and these two little sisters were available but, I was too ashamed to tell hubby I wanted them. I called this morning and there was no answermg:. I pray that they're gone.(rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Duchesse said:


> Uh oh:ahh: If your wife is anything like me she'll be on craigslist everyday looking at goats.(rofl)


EXACTLY! She's the cause of the current goat mania, and she's the one who's found them all on Craig's List. All of that to keep me from bugging her about taking a trip somewhere... anywhere.

However, I did get about a pint of milk out of Boots (the one in the foreground) this morning, so it may not be a total waste of time and money.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute goats! Maybe you can travel and leave her at home.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I saw some NDs for sale in North Carolina. Kill two birds with one stone


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

BillyBob is 5 months old now and has developed an irritating problem. Every afternoon when I start to milk Boots, BillyBob has a screaming temper tantrum, running around his pen like a crazy goat, screaming his head off. After 10 minutes or so, he gets it out of his system and eats his supper. Every day, regular as clockwork. I can't for the life of me figure what's on his mind unless he's jealous that she gets out of the pen (for milking) and has special attention.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she in the pen with him then taken out for milking?


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope. They're next door neighbors, and her sister stays in the pen while I take her out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Strange boy. I guess he likes to be close to mom.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Possum's Peen is next door to Bonnie, when she gets to out and he cant, he acts like the world is over..making his little noises because hes a spoiled boy.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> a spoiled boy.


:heehee:Almost all goat owners have at least one spoiled goat


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL yup, Bonnie and Clyde both are spoiled rotten. Its my fault though, daddy spoils them hahaa...but hey cant help it, they're muh geughts


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Strange boy. I guess he likes to be close to mom.


She's not his mom, but he may think she's a surrogate. He has been making romantic suggestions to her through the fence. In another month or so he may get to visit with her. ohlala:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Clyde has been...rutty for a month it seems, hes taken to mounting trees


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can be quite strange.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Clyde has been...rutty for a month it seems, hes taken to mounting trees


Don't worry until he climbs the trees and starts chasing the squirrels. lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Don't worry until he climbs the trees and starts chasing the squirrels. lol


Bro I wouldnt put it past him right now, sheesh


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Don't worry until he climbs the trees and starts chasing the squirrels. lol


Bro I wouldnt put it past him right now, sheesh


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> Bro I wouldnt put it past him right now, sheesh


:haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a quick video of BillyBob's tantrum. He does this for about 10 minutes EVERY day when I take her to the milk stand.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny. What a stinker.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

haha awesome


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife just called me out on the back porch to take a look at something. When I got there, she said, "Take a look at BillyBob's gate." I did, and it appeared that there was a white rabbit lying just inside the gate. Closer inspection revealed the truth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh is that funny. It sure does look like a rabbit.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

goats have the greatest sleep modes. Bonnie scares me sometimes out there just laid out, goat legs and arms in all diections


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: Love it.


----------

